# Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2018)

*Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*


----------



## Nosi (23. November 2018)

*Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Realverfilmung? ich weiß ja, man nimmt es mit den Begrifflichkeiten heutzutage nicht mehr so ernst, aber spielt da nur 1 "reales" Tier mit?????
oder reicht es wenn die Landschaft real ist? ist die Landschaft real?

fragen über fragen


----------



## Cobar (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Thema Realverfilmung: The cake is a lie...

Zum Film selbst: Werde ich mir sicherlich anschauen. Ich hoffe mal, dass sie nicht zu viel oder möglichst nichts zum Original geändert haben. Darf von mir aus gerne ein 1:1 Remake sein.
Gab auf jeden Fall Gänsehaut, als das Lied einsetzte... so schön


----------



## remember5 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Höre ich da falsch oder wurde ich am Ende des Trailers auch erwähnt?!


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Ein Originalsprecher hat es vom Zeichentrick-Original zum CGI-Remake geschafft.
Wenn es wirklich ein 1:1 Remake ist, wie der Trailer andeutet, kann ich darauf verzichten.

@remember5: da wurde kein remember5 genannt.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Müssen die eigentlich alles mit remakes und realfilm remakes verschandeln...?


----------



## VirusAccess (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Müssen die eigentlich alles mit remakes und realfilm remakes verschandeln...?



Keiner zwingt dich es anzusehen.

Ich freu mich darauf.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

schade--keiner Zwingt dich ihn anzusehen

Gerade so einen Meilenstein wie König der Löwen, wie einen Schwam auszuquetschen nur um noch mal die letzten Cent raus zu Drücken Manager gehälter Füttern. Meiner Meinung nach ziehen sie den wohl bekanntesten "Zeichen"trickfilm in den Dreck. Mit Star Wars hat Disney es ja schon geschafft...

Das Musical ist schön egal wie oft man es sieht. Das ist auch nicht bei allen stücken die Regel. 
Ein Musicalfilm aller; Moulin Rouge, Mama mia, greatest Showman etc um ein paar bekannte zu erwähnen das würde eventuell"!" funktionieren. Dieser müsse sich aber mit dem Musical messen lassen das wird..schwer. Auserdem sind Musical leider nich Massentauglich man verdient also weniger Dollars- Also lieber nen 0815 Block Buster...Toll...


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> schade--keiner Zwingt dich ihn anzusehen
> 
> Gerade so einen Meilenstein wie König der Löwen, wie einen Schwam auszuquetschen nur um noch mal die letzten Cent raus zu Drücken Manager gehälter Füttern. Meiner Meinung nach ziehen sie den wohl bekanntesten "Zeichen"trickfilm in den Dreck. Mit Star Wars hat Disney es ja schon geschafft...
> 
> ...



Du hast Dumbo vergessen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Realverfilmung? Eher von Zeichentrick zu Computertrick. 

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keinen Grund das ganze nochmals in CGI umzusetzen. Die Zeichentrickfassung ist vollkommen.


----------



## Rollora (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Müssen die eigentlich alles mit remakes und realfilm remakes verschandeln...?


Die Dschungelbuch-Umsetzung war ganz gut fand ich, aber die wich wenigstens ab und zu vom alten Zeichentrick ab.
Den Charme des Ursprungsfilms wird der Film hier sowieso nicht einfachen können. Das liegt auch einfach daran, dass beim Zeichentrick die Fantasie mitspielt. Und der Soundtrack ist halt auch nun recycelt und wird nicht wieder so bombastisch sein (weil wir ihn diesmal ja nicht zum ersten Mal hören) wie 1993.

Ich fand die Namensliste am Ende des Trailers verstörend. Jeremy Irons hab ich nicht gelesen, aber dafür so Namen wie Beonce und Co. Warum auch immer solchen Leuten immer solche Rollen angedreht werden müssen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Dschungelbuch-Umsetzung war ganz gut fand ich, aber die wich wenigstens ab und zu vom alten Zeichentrick ab.
> Den Charme des Ursprungsfilms wird der Film hier sowieso nicht einfachen können. Das liegt auch einfach daran, dass beim Zeichentrick die Fantasie mitspielt. Und der Soundtrack ist halt auch nun recycelt und wird nicht wieder so bombastisch sein (weil wir ihn diesmal ja nicht zum ersten Mal hören) wie 1993.
> 
> Ich fand die Namensliste am Ende des Trailers verstörend. Jeremy Irons hab ich nicht gelesen, aber dafür so Namen wie Beonce und Co. Warum auch immer solchen Leuten immer solche Rollen angedreht werden müssen.



Beim Zeichentrick war es halt nur eine gribe Abbildung der Realität. Nun sieht es realistisch aus, und damit habe ich auch ganz andere Erwartungen. 
Beyonce und Co sind drinnen weil man es vermarkten kann. Vermutlich singt sie auch ein Lied oder so. 

Irgendwie finde ich dass Baby-Simba nicht gut aussieht, viel zu künstlich. Uncanny Valley lässt grüßen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollora (24. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Beim Zeichentrick war es halt nur eine gribe Abbildung der Realität. Nun sieht es realistisch aus, und damit habe ich auch ganz andere Erwartungen.
> Beyonce und Co sind drinnen weil man es vermarkten kann. Vermutlich singt sie auch ein Lied oder so.
> 
> Irgendwie finde ich dass Baby-Simba nicht gut aussieht, viel zu künstlich. Uncanny Valley lässt grüßen.


Also zu letzterem können dir ganz viele hier nur empfehlen das ganze in 4K statt 1080P zu schauen, dann ist alles VIEL bessere Grafik und mehr Realismus. Da könnte man auch glatt das Raytracing wegschalten stattdessen


----------



## kruecke (25. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Gerade so einen Meilenstein wie König der Löwen, wie einen Schwam auszuquetschen nur um noch mal die letzten Cent raus zu Drücken Manager gehälter Füttern.



Man macht ein Remake des besten Zeichentrickfilmes unserer Generation nach 20 Jahren mit dem aktuellen Stand der Technik.

Oh ja, so ein ausquetschen. Ich finds gut, Dschungelbuch fand ich klasse. Solange sie nicht Teil 1-6 draus machen ist doch alles gut.


----------



## LastManStanding (25. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Die machen das übriegens nicht aus nächstenliebe kein einziger von denen macht das Umsonst... sondern um damit richtig Kohle zu verdienen! Und dafür wäre der bekannstete Zeichentrick gerade noch gut genug. Wenn du das gut findest,..es ist dein geschmack, bitte!:daumen1:
Ich habe eben tatsächlich wieder den Trailer von "Das Dschnugelbuch" wegen TV Premiere  gesehen. Ich empfinde es als eine Farce. Aber generell denke ich das Remakes, oft die Quallität des Vorgängers ziemlich runterziehen (können). Selten gibt es auch Ausnahmen


----------



## kruecke (25. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Die machen das übriegens nicht aus nächstenliebe kein einziger von denen macht das Umsonst... sondern um damit richtig Kohle zu verdienen! Und dafür wäre der bekannstete Zeichentrick gerade noch gut genug. Wenn du das gut findest,..es ist dein geschmack, bitte!:daumen1:
> Ich habe eben tatsächlich wieder den Trailer von "Das Dschnugelbuch" wegen TV Premiere  gesehen. Ich empfinde es als eine Farce. Aber generell denke ich das Remakes, oft die Quallität des Vorgängers ziemlich runterziehen (können). Selten gibt es auch Ausnahmen



Und? Du gehst auch arbeiten um Geld zu verdienen oder? (Ja der hinkt ein Wenig  )

Wenn dabei ein Film, von der Qualität auf einem Level wie Dschungelbuch, rauskommt, habe ich da absolut nichts gegen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Habe gestern den trickfilm wieder mal angesehen. Wirklichen Meisterwerk 

Zur „realverfilmung“:
Hoffentlich wird’s nicht zu real.....wenn die Lieder den den abgefahrenen Animationen nicht drin sind, brauch ich den Filmm auch nicht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Müssen die eigentlich alles mit remakes und realfilm remakes verschandeln...?



Zumindest das Remake der "DuckTales" finde ich von Disney durchaus gelungen. Etwas an die heutige Zielgruppe angepasst, ohne zu weit vom Original abzuschweifen. 
Trotzdem gebe ich dir recht: Anstatt ständig kalten Kaffee neu aufzuwärmen, könnten sich die Film- und Spiele-Macher auch mal wieder was Neues einfallen lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. November 2018)

*AW: Der König der Löwen: Erster Trailer zur Realverfilmung*

Ich mag die Remakes. Schöne und das Biest hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Dschungelbuch auch. Freue mich auf alle Filme die da bisher kommen: Aladdin, König der Löwen, Dumbo...Schön nochmal in aktueller Technik in alten Zweiten zu schwelgen, ohne sich alte Zeichentricks ansehen zu müssen, die die perfekte Erinnerung evtl Lügen strafen.

Allemal besser als der ganze Superheldenschrott und die restlichen 90% im Kino!


----------

